# Retouche vidéo (luminosité) sur iPhone



## Raph_macgeneration (23 Mars 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

je cherche une app de retouche vidéo sur iOS, qui permet en particulier de retraiter les couleurs ou la luminosité après la prise de la vidéo, sans nécessairement avoir toutes les fonctionnalités d'iMovie sur macOS.
J'ai testé déjà quelques app comme iMoive ou Filmic Pro, mais qui ne semble pas offrir la retouche une fois la vidéo prise (ou je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire).

Merci de vos lumières !

Bonne journée


----------



## Raph_macgeneration (25 Mars 2017)

Musemage (merci iGen pour l'app de la semaine) rempli en partie cette fonction, mais uniquement avec des filtres et sans possibilité de régler plus finement la luminosité.

Des idées ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Fred3230 (26 Mars 2017)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi apple n'a pas intégré de retouche vidéo dans Apple Photos. Je recherche ce type de logiciel depuis plus d'un an sans succès. Si quelqu'un a quelque chose je suis preneur.


----------

